# Possible chicken allergy



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My dog Flora has a lot of problems with a sensitive stomach and she does very well on Purina Pro Plan sensitive formula, which is a salmon-based food. I believe I pay about $45 for a... 33lb bag, if I'm not mistaken.

If your dog has itchy skin I have found that bathing really helps. I bathe my dog Flora about 3x a week on really hot humid weeks, as humid weather seems to exacerbate her itchiness.


----------



## patmycan (May 27, 2010)

I had actually looked at that same food because it was in my price range, but was concerned about the synthetic Vitamin K in the mix. 

Is it not as much of a deal as some people make it out to be?*
*


----------



## patmycan (May 27, 2010)

Well that and the ethoxyquin that is in it scares me too.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Taste of The Wild Pacific Stream @$40 for 30lbs no chicken

Nurtri Source Grain Free lamb, only has chicken fat not the protein it cost @ $40 for 30 lbs

Fromm salmon A'La veg no chicken @$47 for 30 lbs

Then there is California Natural lamb, or herring they run about $46.

I hope you can find something that works, you could also try probiotics and enzymes.

*Total Pet Products*


----------



## patmycan (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the Taste of the Wild suggestion! The store did not have it so I opted for the Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice which didn't have chicken fat either.

We'll see how this first choice goes... hopefully this isn't a long process.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I, personally, am not nearly concerned about trace "chemicals" in a food as I am about the toxins that float around in the air or linger in the water around here, but I can understand why others would be more concerned. It's a personal choice and you have to choose what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you talked to a vet yet about her allergies? It would be best to take off all kibble and detox her body. You can do this by cooking her brown rice and boiled hamburger and feeding her this for 10days or so. It is better to do it for a longer period of time. Then you can try the other food you bought and she how she does.


----------



## patmycan (May 27, 2010)

Might have to go back to the drawing board or try this detox. We tried slowly adding the Blue Buffalo since the 5th, going about a third of a cup for each of her two meals up to a half of a cup. She hasn't kept a single bite down since Sunday:doh:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would go with the rice and hamburger for her. I feel bad for her and I hope you get something worked out quickly.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a finicky eater.... not fun. Hers had nothing to do with allergies. Just chose not to eat... FOR NINE YEARS!!!! :doh: drove me nuts 

I would second General V about consulting your vet. However... I do know beef is a allergen in a lot of dogs. I have never heard chicken, not saying it can't happen. My concern is if she is allergic to chicken, she may be to beef too. That is why I would consult a vet and get ideas what to do. 

Sorry....


----------

